# Tivo rebooting - Thread tivosh <109> died due to signal 11



## itm (Aug 12, 2001)

My series 1 Tivo just crashed/rebooted with the error below. It also looks as though it rebooted a couple of nights ago.

I recently upgraded my (series 1) machine with a 250gb Samsung drive & cachecard. At that time I had Tivoweb installed, plus a few of the more common Tivoweb modules. Could this be related to this problem??

Dec 9 08:42:45 (none) tivosh[109]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <109> died due to signal 11
Dec 9 08:42:45 (none) tivosh[109]: NIP 00000000 link 00000000 ctr 29850380
Dec 9 08:42:45 (none) tivosh[109]: R00 0x00000000 R01 0x7fffee20 R02 0x00000100 R03 0x00050006
Dec 9 08:42:45 (none) tivosh[109]: R04 0x7fffede8 R05 0x00000000 R06 0x00000000 R07 0x00000040
Dec 9 08:42:45 (none) tivosh[109]: R08 0x00000000 R09 0x00000000 R10 0x301ac817 R11 0x00000000
Dec 9 08:42:45 (none) tivosh[109]: R12 0x48400044 R13 0x01da9208 R14 0x30000fb0 R15 0x00000000
Dec 9 08:42:45 (none) tivosh[109]: R16 0x00000000 R17 0x00000001 R18 0x30000fc4 R19 0xffffffff
Dec 9 08:42:45 (none) tivosh[109]: R20 0x3004ae86 R21 0x00000000 R22 0x30004b98 R23 0x00000002
Dec 9 08:42:45 (none) tivosh[109]: R24 0x00000001 R25 0x30000c74 R26 0x00000000 R27 0x00000001
Dec 9 08:42:45 (none) tivosh[109]: R28 0x3004ae86 R29 0x00000000 R30 0x30004b98 R31 0x00000002
Dec 9 08:42:45 (none) tivosh[109]: Tmk recursive _stray_ call, signal 11
Dec 9 08:42:45 (none) tivosh[109]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Dec 9 08:42:45 (none) tivosh[109]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

What were you (or the TiVo) doing at 08.42? Check the other logs for a clue.


----------



## itm (Aug 12, 2001)

My wife was watching a scheduled recording of Coronation Street when it crashed.

The tvlog shows the message below occurring alot from about 40 mins before the crash:
TmkMediaswitch::Trace[154]: CHECK_VIDEO_LOCK took too long: 51

It then continues to appear after the reboot, usually accompanied by this message:
TmkMediaswitch::Trace[154]: Lost VBI lock

Nothing leaps out from other logs, but I'm not really sure what I should be looking for.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Signal 11 is lack memory (if I remember right). Signal 2 is memory/pointer corruption.

I had this quite often, I fixed it by increasing TIVOSH_POOLSIZE to 3244032 (in the tivoweb file) and seriously reducing the number of TiVoweb modules. Been fine ever since.

Also possibly a new PSU helped as well as.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ian_m said:


> I had this quite often, I fixed it by increasing TIVOSH_POOLSIZE to 3244032 (in the tivoweb file) and seriously reducing the number of TiVoweb modules. Been fine ever since.


Telnet to the Tivo's IP address

Then type "cd /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl"
Then type "/var/hack/joe tivoweb"
Edit the TIVOSH_POOLSIZE value to 3244032 in the resulting Joe editor
Then type "Ctrl+K" at the same time and then "Ctrl+X" at the same time to save the altered file
Type Exit at the Bash prompt.
Close the Telnet session.

job done.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Tivoweb+ seems less prone to crashing Tivo.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

jonphil said:


> Tivoweb+ seems less prone to crashing Tivo.


Not in my experience.

I ran TivoWeb+ 1.3.1 for 3 weeks recently and it kept completely freezing up my Tivo requiring a power off reboot. Also it takes much longer to interact with the OzTivo Desktop Yahoo Widget than TivoWeb 1.9.4

There are more hacks that work with TivoWeb 1.9.4 than with TivoWeb+.


----------

